# homy



## wwillo1 (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone this is my first post hopefully some one can help.ive just purchased a nissan homy gt cruiser 2.7 td-i 4wd registered 1991 but for the life of me can not find any info on them im in the uk and all searchers done on net all i can seem to get is japanese car auction sites basically im looking for a owners manual and workshop manual any help greatly appreciated thankyou john :sorry if this is the wrong forum


----------



## edeleon2006 (Jun 5, 2006)

hello,
Me too, just got a homy limousine abbey road with 2 liter diesel turbo engine(LD20T=II) with automatic transmission not working. Do you know where I can get information as to what nissan have the same transmission or probably where I can get a replacement. By the way can you send me pictures of your GT cruiser , problem with nissan homy is we cannot get enough information on this van. Thanks


----------



## wwillo1 (May 25, 2006)

hi my engine is arme24 dont know if its same as yours if you visit truck and suv i wrote the same message there and got a little info back also the pic of the homy is exactly same as mine thanks john


----------



## wbrproductions (Oct 31, 2006)

*LD20T II Manual*

Hello - For anyone interested, I've tracked down the above workshop manual from a supplier in the UK. Thanks,

wbrproductions


----------

